# Can't wait for summer!



## ShortCutNinja (26/8/20)

Hopefully I'll be in shape to rock this on the beach this holiday!

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (26/8/20)

I'm more of a traditionalist

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Christos (26/8/20)

ShortCutNinja said:


> Hopefully I'll be in shape to rock this on the beach this holiday!
> View attachment 205661


So where is the vape pouch?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Christos (26/8/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> I'm more of a traditionalist
> View attachment 205664


Yes, real men don’t shave

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------

